# Design Your Own Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had an idea, and thats all.









You design a watch dial and I'll make you a watch , a one off. I can print anything, within reason







, on a watch dial. Imagine having a watch made in your design. No one else would have the same watch.

Your name , your company, anything "PG Tips Watch Co." Etc.

There are companies that make dials but no one as far as I know will make just one.

I would offer about half a dozen different cases, a diver, a military , a dress type etc etc.

Many different hand sets which could be painted any colour required.

There would have to be some restrictions on dial colour and how many print colours or it would just get too much to handle.

I would not copy a dial design that was already been made by another manufacturer. It would be no good sending me a picture of a watch and saying you wanted the dial like that. You would need to draw the dial or paintshop one and send it to me. I would then make up a mock up picture of the dial on the watch to make sure you liked it. If all was ok then I would make the printing plate and then print the dial and make the watch. The printing plate would be sent to you with the watch to show that it would not be reproduced by me as it would be your property.

This of course would not be a cheap service but imagine the posibilities.

As I said at the start it's just an idea at the moment so don't fill my PM or email with dial designs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cracking idea Roy....

Mmmmmm thinking now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You could be sorry you ever said this Roy. I'd restrict it to forum members only to start with if I were you, you could get knocked down in the rush

btw what a great idea for a company name


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay thats enough. Sounds like a cracker of an idea Roy, I would be very interested


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Roy

Best news I have heard this week.!

I expect I would be down for one...

Thanks

deano


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

A great idea Roy.

It would be easy for me just a couple of minor adjustments to a white dialled RLT 25.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a great idea Roy. Just don't work yourself to death.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic idea Roy, could a chap ask for a particular type of movement


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Brilliant idea, Roy!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> You design a watch dial and I'll make you a watch , a one off. I can print anything, within reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have often wondered why companies don't have logo'd watches to give to their better customers.







I get given all sorts of junk from suppliers most of which I either bin, if it's of no use to me, or lose, if it is.









Anyway..........great idea Roy and I'm not suggesting that you should give watches away.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Fantastic idea Roy! I'd be interested as long as at least one of the cases is 38mm. The possibilities are endless!

Michael


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great idea Roy









I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this: do you plan to make any more RLT-13's?

cheers

Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great idea Roy ....









When do you start to offer this superlative bespoke service?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool idea Roy.

Dave


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Brilliant, top idea Roy.

Funnily enough I was thinking of doing that very thing but was a bit put off by the potential customs bill I could face getting the bits.

I was after a 2892a2 movement, RLT6 case, sapphire front and back, RLT15 hour and minute hands, black RLT5 face, red RLT6 second hand and date at 4 oclock.

so how much will it cost me?









all the best

Andy

By the way I would be proud to have RLT watch Co. on the dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> By the way I would be proud to have RLT watch Co. on the dial


Same here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

foztex said:


> I was after a 2892a2 movement, RLT6 case, sapphire front and back, RLT15 hour and minute hands, black RLT5 face, red RLT6 second hand and date at 4 oclock.


bloody hell you certainly know what you want don't you!

Jase and I have asked Roy a few times about him becoming the british "Yao", I guess this is even better as you can have a dial printed of your very own, an LE of 1

btw I'm happy with my design (well partly mine anyway) with RLT Watch Co. ENGLAND on it


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

A most excellent idea Roy






























I hope you dont regret voicing the idea Roy - you'll be swamped by litterally gazillions of people wanting _their_ ideal watch, you'll never hear the end if it! Great idea tho







.

I too would be more than happy with the RLT brand on the dial to be honest







........But from the numerous opinions of text font, size, positioning, type of hands etc etc etc that is suggested (pleaded







) from when Roy posts a few tempting 'pre-new RLT build' pics............its got to be a good idea

..........What about chronograph dials


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey this is an upbeat thread! Seriously tho Roy, nice idea.

I think the trick is to offer only a few of everything at a time and then give them a life so that after 6 months or maybe 12 the range available changes, giving people a chance to get new ones and treasure their old ones.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got several dial designs already Roy, so obviously I love this idea! My diver dial from the RLT-11 comp has continued to be refined and I still like it very much. In fact, ever since you gained the ability to print your own dials I've thought about contacting you for a small series of watches specifically for my unit. Since I'm about to change command that idea is out, but I would still be interested in a one-off or possibly a generic Army Medical Department design, maybe a pulsations chapter, maroon dial with white hands (our branch colours)...right, I'm off to PaintShop!

PS - I said *maroon*, Stan, not red.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds fantastic Roy









So when are we a go!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's a great idea Roy  .

I'm just worried that the demand could overwhelm a one man operation. Are you planning on getting some more elves







 ?

I'm having a career break soon if you want a dogsbody 







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is whats great about this idea - I was totally with Colin's idea until he said maroon... so not my thing, but each to his own!

Im still not sure what I want to be when I grow up, what hope do I have of designing my ultimate dial???









Roy, you also thinking of doing custom engraving... perhaps round the caseback to say what it is? i'll get me coat!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That is an extremely cool idea! Time to start working on my (limited) artistic skills I think...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That's an excellent idea Roy! I'm crap with photoshop but I've always imagined an RLT12 with the white dial / arabic numeral combo minus the honeycomb pattern.

If I had a chioce, I'd put a longer seconds hand and a thin bit of lume on the hands but I suspect this may become too costly and time consuming.

And like others have said, I'd be proud to have RLT Watch Co England logo on the dial. It's got almost 'cult' status!









Andrew.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Roy, I would most certainly be up for that...


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> It would be no good sending me a picture of a watch and saying you wanted the dial like that. You would need to draw the dial or paintshop one and send it to me.


That puts me out of the running I'm afraid









Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant you draw Toby?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Great Idea Roy. What if someone wanted a couple made, say like Father/Son/Brother type of deal?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Cant you draw Toby?


No I can't Jason, I am already collecting pictures of dials I like and will have to see if one of my more arty friends might like to help me out. 

Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im the same Toby, I cant draw or use photoshop....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im the same Toby, I cant draw or use photoshop....


Me neither


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I've got several dial designs already Roy, so obviously I love this idea! My diver dial from the RLT-11 comp has continued to be refined and I still like it very much. In fact, ever since you gained the ability to print your own dials I've thought about contacting you for a small series of watches specifically for my unit. Since I'm about to change command that idea is out, but I would still be interested in a one-off or possibly a generic Army Medical Department design, maybe a pulsations chapter, maroon dial with white hands (our branch colours)...right, I'm off to PaintShop!
> 
> PS - I said *maroon*, Stan, not red.


Bugger!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im the same Toby, I cant draw or use photoshop....
> ...


You do not need to. I will have to reproduce it in a cad program anyway so I would just need something "rough" to work from.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive heard you like it rough,

I wont shave then


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Zoiks !....wow what a very cool idea Roy ,

I am thinking the demand for this service would be HUGE ,....... a serious never ending monstrous headache of extra work for our leader but Wow what a cool idea,

....just thinking ...is there a basic watch design program that could be downloaded from some place just to experiment with putting together different combinations of dial hands case dial layout ect,from some sort of data base,? if someone knows of such a user friendly program I would be very interested ......perhaps if such a program was created with many different combinations available it could be used for this new venture?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Oh boy....here we go....

Now the frustration starts....I know my design....just how-the-hell can I get it into a format that is acceptable?

I have already spent hours with MS Paint etc, but nothing ever seems to go as wanted...like eg, accurate spacing of hour numerals and minute tracks....the problem never ends for me, at least

Roger


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have had an idea, and thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent idea Roy; you must be a sucker for punishment! I've a few questions:

Can you put luminous paint on the dials?

Can you have a luminous background with paint on it?

Can you have metallic colours?

Can you paint calendar rings?

Can you have textured dials, or are they polished metal?

Can the paint be matt, gloss, or satin?

Just in a spirit of enquiry ... I don't expect answers to any or all of them ...I'd love it if you went ahead with it.

To the frustrated artists, what you need is a vector drawing package, like Adobe Illustrator or Stone Design Create...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Oh boy....here we go....
> 
> Now the frustration starts....I know my design....just how-the-hell can I get it into a format that is acceptable?
> 
> ...


It does not need to be accurate. I would have to transfer everything to my cad program anyway. All I would need from the customer was a rough idea for me to work from.

Can you put luminous paint on the dials? Yes

Can you have a luminous background with paint on it? If I made this available but I probably wont.

Can you have metallic colours? Not sure what colours I will offer yet

Can you paint calendar rings? I can but won't offer it as it is too time consuming.

Can you have textured dials, or are they polished metal? Not sure yet what I will offer

Can the paint be matt, gloss, or satin? Not sure yet what I will offer


----------

